# Looking for a good doctor in Albany, NY.



## elsie (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone see a doctor in the Albany, NY area? I am quite a bit north from there, but haven't found anyone within 45 minutes of me. I sent out letters to 7 and it has only been a few days since they should have gotten them, but no response so far, so I have a feeling I am going to have to look further away.

I am hypo for 20 years treated with levothyroxine, and treated for depression for 10 years. I really want to get off the antidepressants. I want to switch to natural thyroid but want to find a doctor who will willingly do adrenal testing, etc. before I switch.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elsie said:


> Does anyone see a doctor in the Albany, NY area? I am quite a bit north from there, but haven't found anyone within 45 minutes of me. I sent out letters to 7 and it has only been a few days since they should have gotten them, but no response so far, so I have a feeling I am going to have to look further away.
> 
> I am hypo for 20 years treated with levothyroxine, and treated for depression for 10 years. I really want to get off the antidepressants. I want to switch to natural thyroid but want to find a doctor who will willingly do adrenal testing, etc. before I switch.


Hi, elsie!! Hope someone here can help you out. I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down south so........................

Welcome to the board!


----------

